# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Ouvrir un jar

## LeXo

bonjour

voila je veux ouvrir un jar mais il me fait une erreur

il ne sait pas quel protocole ouvrir

j'ai trouver le type Mime type="application/java-archive"


mais il me dit :"FireFox ne sait pas ouvrir cet adresse car le protocole (c) n'est associ a aucun programme"

d'avance merci

----------


## the-gtm

Tu veux l'ouvrir avec winzip (ou quivalent) ou l'excuter ?

----------


## yannart

Tu peux changer l'extention .jar en .zip pour l'ouvrir avec le programme par defaut de ton OS.

----------


## LeXo

euu comment dire

le jar n'est pas un fichier compress  mais dans mon cas c une application java :


un xcutable  ... Voila

mais merci pour vos rponses

----------


## the-gtm

Si tu veux excuter le jar, il faut passer par webstart : crer un fichier .jnlp et lancer l'application  partir de ce fichier.

----------


## LeXo

ah oui super j'ai lu un tuto

mais il me fait cette erreur




> access denied (java.util.PropertyPermission user.dir read)


mais je  pense que a vient de la classe

j'ai 2 classe
MaFenetre.java
GUI.java ou ya le main

----------


## the-gtm

Si tu lis des fichiers, il faut que le jar soit sign et que le .jnlp demande la permission, plus d'infos ici

----------


## yayamo

salut tout le monde,
en fait, j'ai une question est ce que si j'ai modifi l'application et j'ai gnr l'application.jar, je dois obligatoirment gnrer un autre fichier .jnlp.

ou bien, le fichier .jnlp fait appel application.jar (nouvelle version c'est  dire mis  jour)

merci  l'avance.

----------


## LeXo

Alors si comme moi vous venez dcouvrir qu'il faut signer ses jar  une petite 

discussion sur a :

VOILA

je croyais moi que netbeans le faisait .. bon on va sy coller

non non je ne regrettes pas de me mettre a Java 

 ::aie::   mdrrrrrr

Alors 
Versign et thawte donc c payant

plus qu'a utiliser le jarsigner ou netbeans

allez je reviens

----------


## yayamo

> Alors si comme moi vous venez dcouvrir qu'il faut signer ses jar  une petite 
> 
> discussion sur a :
> 
> VOILA
> 
> je croyais moi que netbeans le faisait .. bon on va sy coller
> 
> non non je ne regrettes pas de me mettre a Java 
> ...




bonjour,

mais comment signer .jar sachant que le cerficat de signature est expir.
je voudrais savoir comment signr un .jar dvelopp avec eclpise.
merci

----------


## LeXo

il faut surement supprimer ton jar sign

et refaire ta signature

parce que pour proroger la date de ta cl

encore un tuto

Allez c cado

----------


## LeXo

Alors j'ai essay sur lordi de mon boulot et pour charger un jar sur le rseau ya pas besoin de JWS et de le signer

alors ct pas la solution que je cherchais  a doit venir de mon navigateur

alors  quoi a sert d'utiliser JWS ?? si a marche sans  ?

----------


## the-gtm

Sans JWS tu es oblig de tlcharger le jar, le mettre qq part sur ton ordi et cliquer dessus (ou le lancer en ligne de commande), quand la version change tu dois prvenir tous les utilisateurs pour qu'ils prennent le nouveau jar. S'il y a plusieurs jar a devient vite compliqu  grer.

Avec JWS, il suffit de cliquer sur un lien, tout est automatique ! Tu peux mme rajouter une icone sur le bureau.

----------

